# flats boat mold 17+ ft



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You mean a mold instead of a plug?

Boat molds don't typically show up for sale unless a manufacturer is no longer selling that boat and they are selling the rights, or they go out of business. Once in a while someone will make one from scratch for themselves and sell it afterwards, but usually 16ft and under from what I've seen.

That being said, every so often one will pop up on craigs list, but other then that theres no typical place to buy one from, and they are difficult to transport. Much easier option is to retrofit an already made boat to your likings.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

www.boatmoldtrader.com


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ooooh  Haven't seen that site before, but based on the prices I can look but not touch ;D


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

wait what exactly is a plug?


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> ooooh  Haven't seen that site before, but based on the prices I can look but not touch ;D


x2


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> wait what exactly is a plug?


A plug is what the mold is made from. IE it is the prototype "boat" hull, fiberglass is laid on the existing boat with the structure to support the mold. When it's all finished the mold is popped of the plug & you now have a boat mold.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Gramps, you're much too young to feel that damn old...


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

> www.boatmoldtrader.com


I thought that was a joke at first! That's crazy...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is also a guy in Tarpon Springs that deals with them as well. If I run across him again I will post his info.


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmm... Maybe i'll split the costs on the river skiff and make it into a sweet little backcountry skiff it looks cool lol


----------



## skiff donkey (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry I had to chime in.  I follow this forum on occassion and it seems that there is alot of talk about building boats.  I am not sure if you all know but there is a website that has been up for a long time http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/  Boatdesign.net is forum and there area always boatmolds for sale there.  Follow the link to the market place and then there is subforum titles (boat molds).  The crowd on the boat design forum are all mostly engineers and builders exchanging ideas and techniques from 100 foot boats to skiffs.  I see flats boats for sale there all the time.  Good luck.   Capt. Steve


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Some of those molds are designs not owned by the mold seller. If you plan to build a design to market it should be cleared with the design owner before starting. Even if you buy a mold you could have to pay a predetermined license fee per boat.

Frank_S


----------

